

Ask HN: Could you recreate Facebook?  Would you want to? - poliarion

Let&#x27;s say, the second you start reading this, you got warped back to your younger self in the year 2003.  You keep your memory.  Everything is the same except this time, Mark Zuckerberg was never born.<p>Could you, knowing what you know today, recreate Facebook?  If so, how would you do it?  If not, why not?<p>Also, knowing what you know about Facebook today, would you want to?
======
lsiunsuex
Missing a question - Did something like Facebook exist to take inspiration
from?

If so - Yes, and I am - not for the general public but for a small niche, and
not an exact replica. The idea of groups and walls comes from FB, but nothing
more. In fact, inspiration comes from Twitter, FB and G+ combined.

And I'm doing it with AngularJS, firebase.com, cloudinary.com and some AWS
services such as Elastic Transcoder and S3.

